# Favourite car dials/interiors



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

What are your favourite car interiors and dials? I love 80's digital dash design!

I'll get the ball rolling with this analogue offering! The Lexus IS200/IS300 gauge cluster


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

the lexus chronograph dash was fab when it came out in the is200, i think this has to be the best dashes of all time

interceptor mk1

[IMG alt="Image result for jensen interceptor mk1 dashboard" data-ratio="75.42"]https://uploads.carandclassic.co.uk/uploads/cars/jensen/11176934.jpg[/IMG]

mk2

[IMG alt="Image result for jensen interceptor mk 3 dashboard" data-ratio="75.00"]https://drive-my.com/images/1974-Jensen-Interceptor-III-convertible-7.2-05.jpg[/IMG]

and the facel vega that was metal hand painted with feather to look like wood

[IMG alt="Image result for facel vega dashboard" data-ratio="66.70"]https://live.staticflickr.com/2805/33962141922_6f718b864d_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My MG was my favourite, classic dials (not my picture)


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

most british dashboards in fact, i dont think the germans have ever made a particularly nice one, or interior for that matter.

Jag mk10

[IMG alt="Image result for jaguar mk10 dashboard" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/da/fd/ef/dafdefaa9b4ceb617b53afa1fea674c6.jpg[/IMG]

porsche 928 was funky and the binnacle moved with the wheel

[IMG alt="Image result for porsche 928s2 interior" data-ratio="56.28"]http://sportscarbible.com/_images/porsche/porsche-928/porsche-928-xl/porsche-928-xp1250691scb.jpg[/IMG]

citroen ds

[IMG alt="Image result for citroen ds 1972 dashboard" data-ratio="66.70"]https://www.classicargarage.com/assets/images/1/citroen-ds-21-m-pallas-5-speed-gris-palladium-06-14a9edd1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

70s with a modern twist :biggrin:

deano


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Years ago I was asked if I would put my Vette in a car display, amongst other manufacturers that were there with cars was TVR.



My Vette

Don't be fooled by the speedometer being pinned at 85mph it was a Yank thing back in the late 70's early 80's, 6500rpm on a worked over 500hp small block Chevy was serious license losing speeds. Fortunately on this occasion there were no plods around

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Years ago I was asked if I would put my Vette in a car display, amongst other manufacturers that were there with cars was TVR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i once covered 350 miles in 3 hours 40 minutes in a Porsche 928 on a saturday afternoon in the uk...i might have been doing the driving, back in 1997...no one can prove it now though...Luck.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Classic memory,


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Classic memory,


 ive always thought there was nothing like an old jag inside when merc first brought the s class into this country the importers showed them a mk10 jag to show mb that rubber mats would never do...the germans replied...you brits you want thick carpets and then put rubber mats over them

s1 vdp

[IMG alt="Image result for daimler double six interior" data-ratio="67.23"]https://www.vpoc.info/admin/resources/front-interior.png[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My least favourite interior,


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> i once covered 350 miles in 3 hours 40 minutes in a Porsche 928 on a saturday afternoon in the uk...i might have been doing the driving, back in 1997...no one can prove it now though...Luck.


 I'm sure we could swap incriminating stories of big speed all night long.

My problem was I kept getting caught.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

One that springs to mind, I'm all out in a Pontiac Trans Am on the old A8, Bathgate to Edinburgh. I passed under a flyover and spotted the plod sitting on it so as we said up my way I was offski

translation



But even back then they were a bit smarter than me and turned up at my house a few hours later.

"Are you the owner of this vehicle parked outside ??"

"Are you sure you've got the right person"

"How many cars with a big Eagle on the bonnet that sound like a tank do you think there are in this small town Sir"

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm sure we could swap incriminating stories of big speed all night long.
> 
> My problem was I kept getting caught.
> 
> ...


 i know offski Burnley isnt that far from Scotland we are virtually brothers...in 1993 I raced a rover 827si in my 635csi it turned out to be plod...i had to do a quick left turn near skipton at just over a 000 plus 1 i was lucky...but in 1998 i got done fair and square in a v12 xjs over a ton...i had to hand in my license for a bit and the local plod made me feel it. I'd been a criminal lawyer for a while at the time and got a few off much to the displeasure of said local plod...and they made me feel it, i sat there in the plod reception at the station in nelson to hand in my license etc and one of my clients came in...unfortunately not one i'd got off...i was not popular with either plod, the big nutter crim, or my dad who had to go and collect my jag from the stations back yard. I had to bus it home.

as @BlueKnight knows plod are too smart.

[IMG alt="Image result for jaguar xjs v12" data-ratio="75.05"]https://car-from-uk.com/ebay/carphotos/full/ebay900384.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> as @BlueKnight knows plod are too smart.


 Coincidently when I had my first Vette










And the small block also had a bit of a makeover I was on my way up to Scotland and an XJS was up my chuff on the M74.

I gave the loud pedal a bit of a squeeze but he was still on my tail. What do they top out at, 135/140mph ???

It was nip and tuck but he never got past me.

Now I'm lucky if I can get up to the ASDA without getting lost on the way there and if I get there remembering what I actually went for.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Coincidently when I had my first Vette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the v12 HE was good for 180 but limited not electronically but by the 3 speed auto to 152 and it was a comfy 4700rpm at that...hence my handing in my license :laughing2dw:

the car remained almost silent between 130 and 150 and totally stable.



Nigelp said:


> Now I'm lucky if I can get up to the ASDA


 my dad drives me now

i go upstairs and forget what for


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> the v12 HE was good for 180 but limited not electronically but by the 3 speed auto to 152 and it was a comfy 4700rpm at that...hence my handing in my license :laughing2dw:
> 
> the car remained almost silent between 130 and 150 and totally stable.


 Yep my old XJ12 was pretty much silent progress regardless of speed.

Any way back to dashboards for a bit

:biggrin:



deano1956 said:


> 70s with a modern twist :biggrin:
> 
> deano


 I always preferred the "hump" dials, were they in the older or newer 1600E's and maybe Escort 1300E's I can't remember now a days but I'm thinking older ??


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

the dash in the hallmark 633csi had solid silver fittings...can't find a pic otherwise it was just e24

[IMG alt="Image result for bmw 633csi hallmark dashboard" data-ratio="66.80"]https://uploads.carandclassic.co.uk/uploads/cars/bmw/11046047.jpg[/IMG]

but who needs a nice dash when youve got a front like that

[IMG alt="Image result for bmw 633csi dashboard" data-ratio="66.32"]https://germancarsforsaleblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/KGrHqNHJBMFJiUqq3SIBSbuI3BPn_4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a 70's Caddy Coupe De Ville



Now that had a proper interior

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep my old XJ12 was pretty much silent progress regardless of speed.
> 
> Any way back to dashboards for a bit
> 
> ...


 yep bond early Cortina MK 2 1600E 67 up to 68 from 69 to 70 face lift clocks in dash, different centre console ( full), :thumbsup:

footballers car of the day!

deano


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

how about some quirky French goodness?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

lovingtheclock said:


> how about some quirky French goodness?


 and some more,




























and a 1936 Cord,










1931 Dusenberg,


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Dash on the "hood",


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Dash on the "hood",
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4


 GTO

The original heads up display

:thumbsup:



deano1956 said:


> yep bond early Cortina MK 2 1600E 67 up to 68 from 69 to 70 face lift clocks in dash, different centre console ( full), :thumbsup:
> 
> footballers car of the day!
> 
> deano


 My first car, an "F" reg 68 MK2 Cortina

Bought for the princely sum of £60

:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Over the years I had a few of these.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Sadly a thread I could not participate in. All my cars have been the usual lump of black plastic with the generic clocks and lamps in the usual places. Though I remember back , when I was in a Sierra cosworth and at the time though the dash was a bit different. The Astra GTE at the time was also very cool.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This must have been impressive at the time,


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Quattro,


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> This must have been impressive at the time,


 Vincent ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Vincent ?


 Yes.










"On 13 September 1948, Rollie Free achieved the US national motorcycle speed record at Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah riding the first Vincent Black Lightning. During test runs Free reached average speeds of 148.6 mph (239.1 km/h). To reduce drag, Free stripped to his swimming shorts for the final run, which he made lying flat with his legs stretched out and his head low, guiding the Vincent by following a black stripe painted on the salt bed. The stunt worked as Free covered the mile in 23.9 seconds, passing the 150 mph (240 km/h) barrier and on the return run he reached a record average speed of 150.313 mph (241.905 km/h). This led to one of the most famous photographs in motorcycle history, known as the "bathing suit bike". The American Motorcyclist Association certified Free's record. Innovative features of the bike included the first-ever Vincent rear shock absorber, the first Mk II racing cams and horizontally mounted racing carburettors. In 1950, Rollie Free returned to the Bonneville Salt Flats and broke his own record, averaging speeds of 156.58 mph (251.99 km/h) on the Vincent ."


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember reading about Rollie Free in a bike book written by Steve Berry.

"150 in his bathers" as Berry put it.


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

something modern, the Bentley Continental GT rotating dashboard


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

K.I.T.T.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

First dash I remember, Austin 10. The handle in the middle was for opening the windscreen, the lever on the steering wheel was for the trafficators. It didn't have a heater, so the 10 mile journey to the shops in winter often involved travelling rugs and hot water bottles. When my dad got it, it wouldn't pull up steep hills. My grandad came one Sunday and de-coked it and ground the valves in, then it was fine.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This had to be my favourite...the TR6 dash...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I had a 70's Caddy Coupe De Ville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 as a kid in the 70s i used to raid all the other kids toy boxes looking for cars like that. If it was a merc or jag etc i was upset.


----------



## Unklegilly (Jan 4, 2020)

When I was in my early 20's, my friends were opting for GTi badged euro-boxes and listing after impreza's.

I however bucked the trend with a Fiat Coupe 20vt.

This, back in my boy racer heyday was the "nuts"









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

250 gto lusso

[IMG alt="Image result for ferrari 412 dashboard" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f7/2a/a4/f72aa447df266b00d2bc71fb0083d3be.jpg[/IMG]



BondandBigM said:


> K.I.T.T.


 come on bond it didnt really talk and say hello michael :laughing2dw:

but yeh i loved it






in fact @BondandBigM you are more like michael knight than 007

a shadowy flight into the world of a man who does exist...



WRENCH said:


> My least favourite interior,


 they were cool i remember one of those going round nelson in the 70's and a red citroen ds with a rolls royce grille properly grafted into the front


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

1947 Delahaye 135M,


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

spinynorman said:


>


 Christ - that takes me back 50 years. Borgward if I'm not mistaken.

My grandad had one when I was a nipper.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> as a kid in the 70s i used to raid all the other kids toy boxes looking for cars like that. If it was a merc or jag etc i was upset.


 here is a riddle for you; i gave up car magazines, for other hobbys. in 1938, Detroit stock Buick Century clocked at 100 mph, 6,000 rpms and 65 mph in low cear. SO : now, what is the UK and Europe turning to compete with the US ? vin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

vinn said:


> here is a riddle for you; i gave up car magazines, for other hobbys. in 1938, Detroit stock Buick Century clocked at 100 mph, 6,000 rpms and 65 mph in low cear. SO : now, what is the UK and Europe turning to compete with the US ? vin


 the uk and europe to compete with the us? Seems we are turning electric in new cars...classic market? Hybrids like my Jensen?

new market seems detached without any need to compete with the us...not so the classic market.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> the uk and europe to compete with the us? Seems we are turning electric in new cars...classic market? Hybrids like my Jensen?
> 
> new market seems detached without any need to compete with the us...not so the classic market.


 the US hybrids and electric cars and trucks are not selling very good. the copetition will still be with gasolne and maybe diesel. vin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

vinn said:


> the US hybrids and electric cars and trucks are not selling very good. the copetition will still be with gasolne and maybe diesel. vin


 same in uk electric wont work like diesel has failed

but vinn my friend the car manufacturers need something to get gullible punters to buy so the powers that be can then hike the tax or mot or rules...all good fun

stick to your petrol v8



Nigelp said:


> the copetition will still be with gasolne and maybe diesel


 im with you vinn the yanks ie your lot now have a chance to compete with the germans globally now we are out of the eu crap...

bring it on mate

[IMG alt="Image result for michael caine get carter" data-ratio="62.50"]https://www.telegraph.co.uk/content/dam/films/spark/going-in-style/michael-caine_trans_NvBQzQNjv4Bqeo_i_u9APj8RuoebjoAHt0k9u7HhRJvuo-ZLenGRumA.jpg?imwidth=450[/IMG]

im all for us the uk and you


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> same in uk electric wont work like diesel has failed
> 
> but vinn my friend the car manufacturers need something to get gullible punters to buy so the powers that be can then hike the tax or mot or rules...all good fun
> 
> ...


 like i said, i gave up fast cars long ago. Detroit probably will too. as long as they go totalaly electric/battery. vin


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

lovingtheclock said:


> What are your favourite car interiors and dials? I love 80's digital dash design!
> 
> I'll get the ball rolling with this analogue offering! The Lexus IS200/IS300 gauge cluster


 Didn't they release a watch with the same dial?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

My new favourite dash for a bit



Although this is a replacement done by a previous owner. The dash they have fitted is home made, so I have a new factory one on order (6 months lead time!). The stereo is where the glovebox should be, the glovebox is missing and the exposed crosshead screws are horrid. Note I set the clock to ten past ten, and the screws on the steering wheel boss to align like a Royal Oak


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

vinn said:


> like i said, i gave up fast cars long ago. Detroit probably will too. as long as they go totalaly electric/battery. vin


 unfortunately true for a bit



scottswatches said:


> My new favourite dash for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Although this is a replacement done by a previous owner. The dash they have fitted is home made, so I have a new factory one on order (6 months lead time!). The stereo is where the glovebox should be, the glovebox is missing and the exposed crosshead screws are horrid. Note I set the clock to ten past ten, and the screws on the steering wheel boss to align like a Royal Oak


 my best mate since we were kids lived next door to a lad in the mid 80s who was doing an Elan plus 2 up in his garage, i remember sitting in it in his garage. I dont think he finished it, but i remember the dash having a 'cigar lighter' and him pointing out it was a posh car with a cigar lighter. It was silver and black inside. Ive noticed the raybans on the console you will have some fun in that. Which model is it? Is it a plus 2? nice little list with one at number 2 in c&sc

https://www.classicandsportscar.com/features/20-undervalued-classics-1970s

[IMG alt="Classic & Sports Car - 20 undervalued '70s classics" data-ratio="66.61"]https://www.classicandsportscar.com/sites/default/files/styles/article_inline_single/public/2019-03/6_classic_and_sports_car_70s_undervalued_lotus_elan_plus_2_TB_0.png?itok=DCgeOUKu[/IMG]

i can see the cl too.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks @Nigelp Number one undervalued classic! Cool.

It is a 1969 Elan +2 that has had the roof chopped off. There are about 70 of these Christopher Neal convertibles about, so I get a rare 4 seater soft top sports car rather than a GT. All the strength in a Lotus is in the backbone chassis, so loosing the roof doesn't massively alter the rigidity (they are not that rigid to start with!). I intend on replacing the radiator and fuel tank with alloy ones, reinstating the glovebox for those raybans, and then a possible list of upgrades to make it more 21st century whilst keeping the 60's feel (such as driveshaft CV conversion, remote central locking, and anything else I think Colin Chapman would do)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> Thanks @Nigelp Number one undervalued classic! Cool.
> 
> It is a 1969 Elan +2 that has had the roof chopped off. There are about 70 of these Christopher Neal convertibles about, so I get a rare 4 seater soft top sports car rather than a GT. All the strength in a Lotus is in the backbone chassis, so loosing the roof doesn't massively alter the rigidity (they are not that rigid to start with!). I intend on replacing the radiator and fuel tank with alloy ones, reinstating the glovebox for those raybans, and then a possible list of upgrades to make it more 21st century whilst keeping the 60's feel (such as driveshaft CV conversion, remote central locking, and anything else I think Colin Chapman would do)


 Looks in good nick and i like the typical 70s period colour. I thought it was a +2. Can only go up in value so a good choice i think. I would much rather have that than the modern bmw you were thinking of. I didnt know about the convertibles. I remember the one from my childhood having high back seats with integral head rests. That feature stuck in my mind because i remember the lad who had it commenting how he didnt like silver stalks on modern headrests so his lotus seats were perfect for him. Like you do as a kid me and my mate got to sit in it a few times. It was probably 1982 ish id be 10. It felt posh james bond stuff...at the time bond was in the esprit turbo. The lad was probably about 25 and a typical warly 80s yuppy with a big wing 2 door white cossie by about 1987. I dont know what happened to the lotus. I think he sold it at some point. But its a car thats stuck in my memory. Have fun in it im sure you will.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the "coupe de ville" Caddy was a 2 door, as in coupe. vin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I happened across this pic, cool old school I.C.E.



And old Mercs had something about their interiors.


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

can't argue about old Merc interiors!

the new ones on the other hand....


----------

